# Running Odyssey: The Legend of Nemesis on an Intel mac...



## physicality (Jun 21, 2009)

There is a game I used to play in my youth called "Odyssey: The Legend of Nemesis". It is a over-the-top RPG that ran on the Mac OS 9 and earlier. It remains in my heart as one of the best games ever made.

It has been a long time since I have played the game, and since then my older Macs have broken down and I now own a Intel Macbook Pro. 

There are no universal binaries for this game. Does anyone know how I can run this priceless game on my Macbook? 

Odyssey: The Legend of Nemesis: http://www.paranoidproductions.com/odyssey/index.html

Its a shame that this amazing piece of art may never find its way onto a screen again!


----------



## Arcblade (Oct 16, 2009)

Just in case you're still interested, I got Odyssey running with Basilisk II v1.0, an emulator.  You need a copy of an OS that can run it and a ROM of a compatible computer.  

The former you can get from Apple's website or search around, the latter is downloadable in various places.  However, the only legal way to get a ROM is to make one from your old Mac.  

I have a setup running with a starter disk (7.5.5) I got from E-Maculation and a Quadra 650 ROM.


----------

